# Critical kernel power event 41 task 63



## Kguy (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a problem with a new HP p6230y that I purchased only a few weeks ago. It seems that there are a lot of people experiencing similar issues on their computers. I have searched and read tons of support articles about this problem, but have not come across one that gives a real solution to fix it.

First off my computer: 

HP Pavilion p6230y
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
750 GB HD
AMD Phenom II X4 810
Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4200
300w PSU
(all specs are still basic from original purchase. I have not upgraded anything yet).

When I first bought this computer I turned it on and updated windows etc... and have been installing programs off and on beginning from the first day. I have not really used it much, but it has been running ever since I bought it. (I've been trying to see if there were any hardware issues within the first few weeks of owning it). I have rebooted several times and ran my Anti virus and Malwarebytes Antimalware and AdAware many times with no issues or crashes. Except for a few things the anti programs have picked up and removed (which I already expected would happen), I haven't had any problems whatsoever. I've been planning on upgrading the graphics and PSU here shortly, so I had my brother using this computer comparing specs on different cards on the internet while I used my older one. I guess the UAC popped up when he was using it and he clicked YES. I'm not sure what program was trying to run, but he allowed it, which seems strange because he was only reading specs on a web site (Guru3D) using Internet Explorer 8 and not clicking any programs to run. I didn't think much of it at first. About 20 to 30 minutes later the computer just automatically shutdown and restarted. I thought that maybe he hit a sleep button or something and rebooted it. Well after going back to the web site he was reading, approximately an hour and ten minutes later, it did it again. So this time I went into the event files and found the two critical errors (the only two since I bought it) and came up with this on both errors:

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
<EventID>41</EventID> 
<Version>2</Version> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Task>63</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-12-24T06:16:22.419253900Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>11115</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>Kyle-PC</Computer> 
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">129061088936844716</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>


I've tried to get the minidump files so I could send them to SOMEBODY to see if they could help pinpoint what caused the crash, but my computer does not show I have any. I have since then restored my computer to an earlier time before the program he allowed to run, and I am using this computer now for a couple of hours and haven't had it happen again.
I also prefer to use Mozilla Firefox instead of IE8.

Could a program (or software) change kernel power?
Can a virus or malware change kernel power?
Can a web site cause a critical kernel power restart?
Could it be a hardware issue even though he wasn't really doing much on it?

Any help on how I could pinpoint the issue or how to get the minidump files so someone could help me would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. 


Thank You


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

You did exactly what I would have suggested - Windows system restore. The kernel power message had a bugcheck of 0x0 - there is nothing really to look at there - everything is zeroes.

As for the HDD running - it may very well be Superfetch. 

From MSDN -


> Windows SuperFetch is an updated memory manager in Windows Vista that allows applications and files to load much more quickly than on Windows XP-based computers. SuperFetch has an intelligent prioritization scheme around the applications that you use often, and even takes into account when you most frequently use them. It pre-loads these applications into memory, so that your system is much more responsive. This eliminates the sluggish behavior that often occurs after rebooting your machine, or performing a fast user switch, or even after some idle time. Windows Vista also prioritizes your applications over background tasks, so that after a machine has been idle for some time, it is still responsive, even when background tasks are running.
> 
> SuperFetch marks a decided advantage over Windows XP's PreFetch, which took the files used by an application and grouped them close together on the hard disk. Grouping the files reduces access times when running the application. While PreFetch does provide performance improvement, SuperFetch is decidedly faster, and offers yet another reason to prefer Windows Vista over Windows XP as a destination for your applications.


Source --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb188739.aspx

One thing - I would suggest that you remove Ad-Aware. Look around this forum for BSOD threads involving Ad-Aware.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Kguy (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

So if it was Superfetch (possibly), would that actually cause the UAC to require permission? Is it a program that can make changes to my computer?

Also, I've seen several other issues from other people who have had the same logged information

<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-12-24T06:16:22.419253900Z" />
<EventRecordID>11115</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Kyle-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">129061088936844716</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

and others have asked for them to send the minidump files so they could look deeper into the problem. But my computer doesn't seem to have any.

One thing I did forget to mention was that I didn't get a BSOD. Just a plain shutdown and restart twice. I haven't used the computer a whole lot lot since it happened, but I do leave it running and it hasn't happened since I restored the computer to an earlier time before the crashes.

Also, I have had AdAware installed on it since I bought it and it doesn't seem to have an issue with it as far as I can see. But I would like to mention that after the crashes MalwareBytes Antimalware had an a problem updating. It would show the update box and say Connecting to update server.. but only sit there and not connect (not responding) so I had to use task manager to get the program to close. After I restored the computer to a previous point, it updated without a problem with no issues.

So could it also be software related? Or even more serious?
Can a web page download a program just by visiting it, causing the UAC asking for it to run? Like I mentioned before, my brother allowed whatever it was that popped up to run and I didn't see what program was trying to make changes to my computer.

Any ideas or ways I can check in my system to see exactly what caused the critical kernel power restarts?

I appreciate any help anybody can give, thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ad-Aware has the ability to prevent other products from updating.

What exactly is the UAC asking permission to run (click on "details" when the UAC screen comes up and note the name of the app)?

Reset IE to default - 
START | *inetcpl.cpl* | "Advanced" | "Restore default.."

I would not expect there to be memory dumps based on your description of the events. Furthermore the bugcheck is 0x0 - zeroes.

Run SFC - the System File Check/ repair utility - 
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS") screen will appear | type the following:


```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Happy Holidays!

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Kguy (Dec 24, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to see what program was asking to run because my brother was the one using it at the time and he clicked on ALLOW. I tried to go into some type of history to see if I could find anything that happened (changes) at the approximate time he allowed whatever it was to run, but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions on how to do that?

I still haven't used this computer a whole lot since then, but I still haven't seen that issue happen again since I restored it to an earlier time. I am watching it closely though.

I will reset IE and run the SFC as you suggest and see what I come up with and post my results if any. I'm still trying to figure out what exactly caused it to crash at those times.

Thanks for your help and I'll reply back soon.

Happy holidays to you too!!


----------



## Kguy (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I reset IE as you indicated and also ran the SFC also and here were my results:

sfc ran and Verification completed 100%
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations

So what now? Do you think that possibly I fixed the problem when I restored my computer to an earlier time?

Should I use this computer on a regular basis all the time to see if the issues comes up again (I plan on it as soon as I upgrade Graphics and PSU)?

I really just want to know what it was that caused my kernel power crashes, so i know what to look for and why it happens and if it's serious.... I'm kind of frustrated with it.

Let me know what I can check next or what to do next.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

